# yak lock



## USEF THE MAG (Jul 7, 2006)

how do yall secure your yak in the bed of your truck overnight


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

USEF THE MAG said:


> how do ya'll secure your yak in the bed of your truck overnight


Thick bicycle cable (plastic covered) through the big seat scupper hole of my Prowler. Cable has a loop at each end so I thread one end through the scupper hole and thread the other end trough the 1st loop pull it snug and lock it to a cargo eye on one of the corners in the truck bed. Used a smaller cable when I had a Redfish which had smaller scupper holes.I know bolt cutters will probably cut the cable or lock but it's the Only thing I could come up with.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

My yak is on top of my truck locked down with cable and padlock. Mind you, the bottom of the yak is about 8 feet off the ground! Need a ladder to get up there.


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

Amazon and others offer a variety of locks.

No..no lock can prevent theft totally, but it can surely slow it down and prevent the snatch and grabs

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...vpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=b&ref=pd_sl_6ue9qcp0zi_b


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

I also use a cable bicycle lock on each of our kayaks. Make sure that whatever you're cabling the kayak to is indeed secure itself. I use Hullavators and the lock on them is easily defeated, so I wrap the cable around the bars on my roof rack which is locked to the vehicle mounts.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Here is a Hell of a Lock that I have used for years.. the Python.... Bad Ass and not very expensive... JAM

http://www.allpadlocks.com/ez-catalog/X380790/127/M8413


----------



## Jester86 (Oct 8, 2012)

I have just taken to camping on the beach.. for the most part everyone out there watches out for each other.


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

JAM said:


> Here is a Hell of a Lock that I have used for years.. the Python.... Bad Ass and not very expensive... JAM
> 
> http://www.allpadlocks.com/ez-catalog/X380790/127/M8413


I use the same one and when toting more than one use chain to make up the difference.


----------

